# Traditional Archery



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

i've been shooting traditional recurve for about a year and love it. i enjoy shooting it during indoors to relax after a bad session with the compound.


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

What kind of bow you got? Im about to try and get me a Hoyt Gamemaster 2


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

really old Stemmler. 1960's i think. its loud but i love shooting it! i probably shoot about 200 arrows every time i have it out its awesome.


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Haha yeah..mines an old bear im shootin a bare shelf so it kicks the arrow sometimes but not always...i hit pretty good with it


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Killed this frog awhile ago


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

haha cool. i haven't tried shooting anything yet but i'm gonna. lol!


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

I go around stump shootin and stuff but get out and just shoot around at diff animals...ive killed birds, a chipmunk, a few snakes, frogs, and a ****!! not any deer yet i gotta get a more powerful one.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

i have a martin mamba 45# but i still shoot compound i enjoy shooting them equally 
















all i have killed with it is a robin which is illegal so i dont really brag about it oh and i have killed lots of foam with it:thumbs_up


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Haha yeah ive killed tons of foam too....and ive hit trees and not been able to get the broadhead out


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

which sucks because broadheads are expensive and i normally have to buy my own stuff


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I mainly shoot compound but I did get a flatbow from Kegan and I plan on shooting some hogs with it, its a 55# bow at 26.5" draw.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Traditional you say...

Myself, my brother, and my good buddy Art all shoot trad. Actually, right now we're all shooting bows I built. Kyle and Art are shooting straight limbed fiberglass bows and I'm shooting selfbows and playing with hybrids I'm working on. I've posted pictures of some of my latest bows in the Traditional Archery forum. 

I also have a site, www.economicalarchery.webs.com. I'll soon be adding a "gallery" with bows I've built, but right now I'm still just trying to get a new bow done- my last one gave up the ghost on me.

As for trad being harder/more demanding... I dunno. I miss alot worse with a rifle or Art's old compound than I do with a trad bow:lol:.


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow that's awesome I really wanna build my own bow I just wouldn't know where to start I know I wanna make it out of hickory but I don't know the dimensions to get the poundage or draw length I want/need.... is tips or guides on your website?


----------



## Diablo54 (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm 16 and I shoot traditional killed 2 does with my black widow last year, Alot more fun then a compound imo.:thumbs_up


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

i got a really old Bear Black Panther Hunter its from the 1970's its 28'' at #40/45 im just so unsure if it will kill a deer or not...i dont wanna shoot one and not get it i'd be so mad


----------



## young hunter (May 22, 2009)

I've been shooting an old bear for the last year and I'm amazed how much I have improved in a year. I wanted to hunt with it this fall but I dont think I'm quite ready for deer. But them squirrels and in trouble:wink:


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Well...as far as shooting from the ground im good with my recurve but i am prolly gonna be shootin out of a ladder stand but i think i can do it... i just dont wanna miss a big buck if u know what i mean...i need to practice out of my shooting stand.


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

climbin stand*


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

On my site there's an outline on how to build a selfbow from a stave, including rough dimensions and how to go about it so you get the right draw weight. Just be careful, I didn't pull any punches and there is alot of information there for ya!

Also, if you draw 28", then 40# is enough for deer. Just keep the shots close and use well designed arrows: small diameter, heavier (450-550 gr.), properly tuned to your bow with a good cut on contact two blade. I'm shooting over 65# at 29.5" and I'll tell you right now that for whitetail it's not necessary.

Also, the only thing you might find different for shooting out of a stand is you'll cant your bow a little more than otherwise. But you get a better shot angle from the ground anyway


----------



## $bowhunter$ (Jun 28, 2010)

i shoot a ben pearson made in 1966 with a 60 pound pull. i still shoot compounds but i enjoy the herritage behing the recureves and longbow. i wanna learn to make my own so shoot me a pm if u know how and are willing to tell me


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Kegan is Trad King hands down


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks Need-a-bow. Hardly the king though:lol:!

$Bowhunter$- if you're looking to get started making your own, try my site. There's a section on building your own flatbow/longbow. Also, there are a few books noted at the end that will also help immensly.

If you have any questions feel free to contact me. There's alot there, so you'll have to be specific cause everything you need to know won't all fit in one PM !


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow kegan, you cease to amase with your selfbows
my dad has built a couple and he always told me not to build one
well i started one last winter and have the back scraped down without him knowing
he found it in the garage and loves it but with my hectic schedule its hard to work on a bow 
ive found snow days are a good chance to get after it


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks BowBoy. Selfbow building does require time and patience. Luckily, a little bit every once in a while goes a long way. I have three or four ones in the works while I'm working with these fiberglass laminated bows. 

Speaking of which, here are a couple pics of the new bow, the prototype of the first style I'll be building for sale. Not finished yet, but this is one is pretty nice. Good cast, smooth and accurate. A real hunting weapon. I like it, it shoots alot like my high-performance straight selfbows.


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

I shoot a Ben Pearson Collegian and I love it. Ive been shooting completely traditional with no sights or stabilizers, only a tab for about 5 years.


kegan - your bows are beautiful


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks Chasin Feathers, I aim to please


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I just recently bought a 55# flatbow from Kegan and I am planning on hunting hogs with it eventually but I haven't bought any arrows or anything for it yet, but I'm going to get some Easton Axis FMJ's for it along with some Muzzy Phantom 2 blades for them as well.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

How much do you sell your bows for?


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

whats the lighest bow you've made?


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

Does anyone here shoot Fita?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Need-a-Bow- I sold Ignition Kid a bow for cheap because the original one I made him broke during construction. However, I'm now starting to build fiberglass longbows and hybrids for business for $400 and $600 respecitively. Depending on what you'd like me to make you, I can build you one for $50-$100 plus shipping.

Chasin Feathers- I've made a few 15-25# bows for younger brothers and female friends of mine to shoot. I like them heavy but I can build all over the spectrum:lol:

Don't shoot FITA, but I shoot at NFAA faces for practice.


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

how much (on average) does it cost to make a bow?


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

so cool!


kegan said:


> Thanks BowBoy. Selfbow building does require time and patience. Luckily, a little bit every once in a while goes a long way. I have three or four ones in the works while I'm working with these fiberglass laminated bows.
> 
> Speaking of which, here are a couple pics of the new bow, the prototype of the first style I'll be building for sale. Not finished yet, but this is one is pretty nice. Good cast, smooth and accurate. A real hunting weapon. I like it, it shoots alot like my high-performance straight selfbows.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Chasin Feathers- depends on the bow. It costs me about $2 to make a selfbow, and that's in the string and finish. It costs about $50 in materials to make a fiberglass laminated bow. Of course, it costs a little more when I sell them:lol:. I sell selfbows for $50-$100 depending on what they're looking for, and I'm starting to do fiberglass bows professionaly so they cost $400 (Timber Wolf Longbow) and $600 (Gray Wolf Hybrid).

Thanks Hoytarcherygirl


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

I call 'em like i see 'em lol


Thanks Hoytarcherygirl[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I like the grip on that prototype bow Kegan, but I am not that much into trad. shooting to pay $400-$600 for one but if I was really into it I would definitely buy from you.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Aw, Hoytarcherygirl- I'm gonna blush

Ignition Kid- It's all a matter of what we like. For someone into trad, those are actually fair prices. The Timber Wolf is a reliable straight bow with excellent speed and little handshock. Smooth and fast. For the price, it's a steal. Likewise, the hybrid is, as my partner Chad says, "a rifle with a string on it". A similiar performing bow would go for well over $700. I mean. I couldn't see paying as much as some folks pay for their compounds or custom traditional recurves, but it's what they like. So to each their own


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

kegan said:


> Aw, Hoytarcherygirl- I'm gonna blush
> 
> hehehehe


----------



## DeadAim91 (Feb 10, 2010)

*traditional*


























Im 19 and I live in Gettysburg Pa, I have been shooting traditional archery since I could walk.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

kegan said:


> Ignition Kid- It's all a matter of what we like. For someone into trad, those are actually fair prices. The Timber Wolf is a reliable straight bow with excellent speed and little handshock. Smooth and fast. For the price, it's a steal. Likewise, the hybrid is, as my partner Chad says, "a rifle with a string on it". A similiar performing bow would go for well over $700. I mean. I couldn't see paying as much as some folks pay for their compounds or custom traditional recurves, but it's what they like. So to each their own


 Ya I can understand that, I've seen fiberglass bows that are around $1,000 before and even ones that aren't fiberglassed for near $1k or even more.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I have too. Of course, I eventually want to add a third bow to the line, a low priced entry bow, maybe something around $250, or reduce the cost of the Timber Wolf perhaps.

DeadAim- nice bow(s), how's your shooting? (I ask because I'm still on the yellow stake for 3D:lol


----------



## lung beater (Jan 16, 2010)

I tried making a bow but it did not come out that good.


----------



## DeadAim91 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Kegan thanks man I have a ton of long bows and recurves all very nice. I just sold my Roy Hall Diamond for $550 and got a Dryad Longbow... I shoot so much better with the dryad. I'm looking forward to Denton Hill next year to try out the eagle eye competition again.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Lungbeater- your first bow is almost ALWAYS a failure unless you have some watching over your shoulder who knows what they're doing. You just have to keep at it! And read alot. If I gave up before, I never would have gotten to where I am. At the moment I'm building fiberglass laminated bows, sinew bows and simple composites, and selfbows that will spank the pants off of some big name bows.

DeadAim- Dryad... are those made by Westvang? Either way, nice shooting! But let's pretend I'm stupid (I know, not too hard:lol, what's the Eagle Eye competition?


----------



## DeadAim91 (Feb 10, 2010)

Yepp they are made by Westvang. Haha it's okay your not stupid, eagle eye is just an accuracy competition. They put a little orange sticker on the 10 ring of a 3D deer and you have to hit it first to qualify. Then the next day all the qualifiers have a shoot off trying to hit it again. If you win you get like $1000, and a article in a archery magazine i believe. So far I haven't qualified but have come very very close.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Mike's a great bowyer, glass or boo laminates he knows how to make a great weapon!

Ohhhh! Sounds like alot of fun. What specs are you shooting at (weight, draw, arrow, etc.)?


----------



## DeadAim91 (Feb 10, 2010)

Yepp he does mine is bamboo! Its 55# at 28 inches but I draw around 29 to 30, and I shoot custom cedar arrows we crest and fletch ourselves.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Sounds like a really nice set up there DeadAim!

With hunting season coming up I'll have some photos of some of the set ups I'll be using. Have a couple more bows to build, but shouldn't be too much of an issue. 

Anyone else have their hunting set ups set up?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Here's the first bow I'll be giving it a go with: 










The Timber Wolf Longbow prototype, 66" long, about 60# at 28", 66# at my draw. Beman ICS carbons, 600 gr with a 250 gr Stos on them. Home made bow quiver to give it a little extra heft. Good bow, but hopefully it'll just be back up to a couple selfbows I have in mind.


----------



## DeadAim91 (Feb 10, 2010)

My doe with my White Wolf longbow in night sky camo!


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

DeadAim91- thats sweet! i just mess around with traditional nothin serious lol


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

I got my recurve tuned and shooting great..maybe i'll smoke a doe October 15.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

that would be cool!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice deer DeadAim! First year I can give deer hunting a serious go... and no doe tags... isn't that always the way:lol:?

Squirrels, turkey, and any silly buck are in trouble though


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

The no doe tags must suck Kegan! maybe one is dumb enough to walk within your shooting range! What is your max shooting range? Mine is 20 maybe 25 if I was feeling froggy lol


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Depends on the bow. With the Timber Wolf it's 15, 20 at max. However, when I "click" with a bow and get everything all tuned up I'm confident out to about 40 yards (becasue at those times I usually practice out to 60+). Unfortunately, I haven't had a bow like that for a while.


----------



## DeadAim91 (Feb 10, 2010)

My 7 point with my Bear Cub!!!


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Awesome DeadAim91...very nice buck
Our season opens this friday and im gonna set up 5-10 yrds off a well used trail between bedding aread and food, i found lots of deer tracks and scat so hopefully i can wack a nanny, its would be very hard to get in there in the morning because of how i have to come in so maybe that evening


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Congrats on the beautiful buck DeadAim!


----------

